# Lamb Chops!



## S-met (Aug 10, 2019)

No plate shots, couldn't wait.
Cast iron Lamb loin chops (whats left). Simple rub, black pepper, sea salt, garlic, rosemary and mint. Same in the veggies, but added parsley.

Veggies: onion, bell pepper, yellow squash and zucchini cooked in lamb fat.


----------



## fivetricks (Aug 10, 2019)

Lamb fat is the BEST for cooking other items in. I save that stuff like bacon grease :-D


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2019)

Mmmm, lamb chops!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 12, 2019)

Chops look great! I've got some in the fridge I plan on doing tonight hopefully.


----------



## S-met (Aug 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Chops look great! I've got some in the fridge I plan on doing tonight hopefully.


Luv me some lamb! I hope you enjoy every bite.


----------

